# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Krijime në gjuhë të huaja >  Poezi ne gjuhen...

## AuGuSt_

Poezi ne gjuhen e te dashuruarve (frengjisht)  :^xhan2

----------


## AuGuSt_

Entre tous mes tourments entre la mort et moi 
Entre mon désespoir et la raison de vivre 
Il y a l'injustice et ce malheur des hommes 
Que je ne peux admettre il y a ma colère

Il y a les maquis couleur de sang d'Espagne 
Il y a les maquis couleur du ciel de Grèce 
Le pain le sang le ciel et le droit à l'espoir 
Pour tous les innocents qui haïssent le mal 

La lumière toujours est tout près de s'éteindre 
La vie toujours s'apprête à devenir fumier 
Mais le printemps renaît qui n'en a pas fini 
Un bourgeon sort du noir et la chaleur s'installe 

Et la chaleur aura raison des égoïstes 
Leurs sens atrophiés n'y résisteront pas 
J'entends le feu parler en riant de tiédeur 
J'entends un homme dire qu'il n'a pas souffert 

Toi qui fus de ma chair la conscience sensible 
Toi que j'aime à jamais toi qui m'as inventé 
Tu ne supportais pas l'oppression ni l'injure 
Tu chantais en rêvant le bonheur sur la terre 
Tu rêvais d'être libre et je te continue.

----------


## AuGuSt_

Je t'aime pour toutes les femmes que je n'ai pas connues 
Je t'aime pour tous les temps où je n'ai pas vécu 
Pour l'odeur du grand large et l'odeur du pain chaud 
Pour la neige qui fond pour les premières fleurs 
Pour les animaux purs que l'homme n'effraie pas 
Je t'aime pour aimer 
Je t'aime pour toutes les femmes que je n'aime pas 


Qui me reflète sinon toi-même je me vois si peu 
Sans toi je ne vois rien q'une étendue déserte 
Entre autrefois et aujourd'hui 
Il y a toutes ces morts que j'ai franchies sur la paille 
Je n'ai pas pu percer le mur de mon miroir 
Il m'a fallu apprendre mot par mot la vie 
Comme on oublie 


Je t'aime pour ta sagesse qui n'est pas la mienne 
Pour la santé 
Je t'aime contre tout ce qui n'est qu'illusion 
Pour ce coeur immortel que je ne détiens pas 
Tu crois être le doute et tu n'es que raison 
Tu es le grand soleil qui me monte à la tête 
Quand je suis sûr de moi.

----------


## AuGuSt_

Elle est debout sur mes paupières 

Et ses cheveux sont dans les miens 

Elle a la forme de mes mains, 

Elle a la couleur de mes yeux, 

Elle s'engloutit dans mon ombre 

Comme une pierre sur le ciel. 


Elle a toujours les yeux ouverts 

Elle ne me laisse pas dormir. 

Ses rêves en pleine lumière 

Font d'évaporer les soleils, 

Me font rire, pleurer et rire, 

parler sans avoir rien à dire.

----------


## StormAngel

Kam edhe une nje poezi time ne frengjisht,e shkruar ne kohen kur isha gjimnazist,me duhet ta gjej dhe ta postoj ketu.;)

----------

